# In one ear and out the other



## TurtlePower (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone got any tips on how to remember the names of the different techniques?  They're really hard to remember for me


----------



## morph4me (Aug 13, 2008)

Ours our in English, makes it much simpler. If I'm not mistaken, the japanese names usually start with the attack and then name the technique, but there are more qualified people here who can give you better answers.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 13, 2008)

Write it down - phonetically and in English.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 14, 2008)

*Kacey* beat me to it.  That's exactly what I did when learning the names of the kata in MJER iaido.  

Write it down several times and then at random intervals test yourself to write them out again from memory.

It might sound a little foolish (and I have to confess I mouthed the words rather than saying them outsloud in a public place) but memopry retention is also improved if you speak the words whilst you write them.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 14, 2008)

The more of your senses you use while doing the memorization the better you'll remember them.  See it, hear it, write it.  The advice you've gotten our colleagues here is good stuff.

Oh, and I study the same art that Morph does so mine are in english too.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 14, 2008)

Well understanding the basic Japanese words helps.

For example Nage=throw 

If we know the word Omote and Ura meaning front(Omote) back(Ura)

we can understand more of the technqiue. So putting words together can help you understand the technique better and what it is about.

Also before you do the technique repeat it first perform the technique and repeat it again.

Writing it down also works too.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 14, 2008)

TurtlePower said:


> Anyone got any tips on how to remember the names of the different techniques?  They're really hard to remember for me


First of all, do not worry one bit   Not only are you learning new techniques but learning a little japanese also and you are not alone in thinking it difficult!  Everyone already has given bang-on advice.  I too found *speaking* the words a particular help.  And repetition is beneficial and of course, the more training the more benefit.  I bet you can already count to ten just by hearing and repeating.. ichi ni san shi.  Also, as *Kacey *and *Sukerkin *suggest, and what helped me initially was to make sure that somewhere you can see the words *written down*.  I remember hand writing all the words myself which is another thought.  Why?  Because visual memory is the most developed in us.  So you just visualise the names when you work the technique.  There are lots of additional mnemonics for remembering the names like attaching a silly or pertinent image in your mind to the name of the technique because again, pictures are easier to remember than anything.  As *theletch1* says, the more senses you have working for you, the better.  For me it was just simple repetition (and which will absolutely come to you with time) and visually picturing the name when doing the tech.  Take a second when you are pinned dreadfully on the floor in a nikkyo to tell yourself, ahh, nikkyo!!!!   And but seriously, do not be concerned at all.  No one would expect you to memorise names exactly until a little later.  I wish you sincere good luck with your training 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## TurtlePower (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------

